# Richmond Hill WMA hogs??



## jwb5557

Anybody in Richmond Hill want to help me out with hunting the Richmond Hill WMA??  New to the area and never hunted the area.  Any help would be great!!!


----------



## mcarge

Get out and do some long walks, look for rooting and rubs, there are a few out there but you may have to do a lot of walking to find them first. Good luck!


----------



## jwb5557

Any place in the WMA??


----------



## TAS

Might want to drive down 144 onto Ft. Stewart.....lots of them there.  The wildlife biologists will usually answer e-mails and give good info on where they are seeing game.  I ahven't hunted the WMA's much...wish I could give you more info on them.


----------



## jwb5557

Ok so I've been out a few times and see all kinds of sign but not one hog.  Can somebody point me into a direction to maybe see something????????  Please!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW

jwb5557 said:


> Ok so I've been out a few times and see all kinds of sign but not one hog.  Can somebody point me into a direction to maybe see something????????  Please!!!!!!



Ive hunted there a half dozen times, seen em once. You just have to keep going and be there  when they are. it's really that simple


----------



## jwb5557

Well cant say I like your answer LOL!  I'm not asking for anybody to hold my hand and say go to this grid but just a idea of a area thats holding some hogs.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Well the thing is it's not that simple. I don't know about that particular WMA, but in general they roam a LOT. They may be in 1 spot today, tomorrow they are a mile away, and may not make it back to spot "a" for weeks.


----------



## SELFBOW

Etoncathunter said:


> Well the thing is it's not that simple. I don't know about that particular WMA, but in general they roam a LOT. They may be in 1 spot today, tomorrow they are a mile away, and may not make it back to spot "a" for weeks.



Well that wma has hogs that like a certain part of it(near the water/marsh), I'd keep going there til we crossed paths. It's possible others have pushed them around but they will return.


----------



## red1691

many years back there was a part of Richmond Hill WMA on the west side of I-95 off Belfast Siding road that use to hold hogs good, mind you that has been many years ago, and hog will move all over to follow the food. Most of my time is spent in Ft. Stewart hunting now days. Hope this helps.


----------



## SEGAboy

Ive crossed paths with them right before dark on fort stewart Long Co. side Echo and Delta


----------



## hogman1

E & D areas are my favorite spots for sqealers on post. Ive always wanted to go out to Richmond Hill WMA but never hear much good about it. So it keeps me away from out there.


----------



## bfriendly

jwb5557 said:


> Well cant say I like your answer LOL!  I'm not asking for anybody to hold my hand and say go to this grid but just a idea of a area thats holding some hogs.



Sounds to me like 1)you are hunting Pinelog or a WMA Just like it and 2)The guys on here are telling you straight up, now listen............





> Get out and do some long walks, look for rooting and rubs, there are a few out there but you may have to do a lot of walking to find them first. Good luck!



^^^^^^First This^^^^^^^



> Well the thing is it's not that simple. I don't know about that particular WMA, but in general they roam ALOT. They may be in 1 spot today, tomorrow they are a mile away, and may not make it back to spot "a" for weeks.



^^^^^Then This^^^^^



> many years back there was a part of Richmond Hill WMA on the west side of I-95 off Belfast Siding road that use to hold hogs good, mind you that has been many years ago, and hog will move all over to follow the food. Most of my time is spent in Ft. Stewart hunting now days. Hope this helps.



^^^^Or this^^^ 

Only creatures out there that are more elusive than WMA hogs are Cats and Bigfoot!

You can say Dumb Hogs, but you'd be Wrong


----------



## jwb5557

Wow havent checked this in a few days thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## RedWrecker

i have the same problem. i have found fresh sign on two tracks near the marsh and inland but just have not seen any hogs. i know they roam alot but just dont know how i should go about finding them. you guys who have success do yall sit in a stand around fresh sign or do yall stalk? and if yall stalk do yall walk slow or just cover some ground until yall see them. i have been walking slow once i get around sign and staying down wind but coming up empty. any kind of advise would be great. thanks


----------



## Jsthunting

*Keep Looking!*

Got to keep going I have very successful during early bow season near marsh. The hogs are never in the same spot but I have gone 10 or so times last year and have killed or let someone kill 4 including seeing some two other times. But you got to find an area to yourself where pressure isn't an issue which is hard to do on the WMA. That's why I have more success early season less hunters. And last year was my first year hunting. Got to go to kill. Good Luck


----------



## jondavis0904

i use to hunt richmond hill wma a lot. the kilkenny tract, west of i95 off belfast, and the tivoli river tract. never once did i see a hog while hunting this area.. and i have only seen 2 deer, one of which a buddy of mine shot. there is a lot of pressure out on the richmond hill wma so you just gotta go deep into it where most people don't want to walk. now this was back in 06, 07, 08 so idk if things have changed out there or not.


----------



## xfitter

I have been out to the Richmond Hill WMA for the last two weeks, found lots of tracks and rubs but we haven't seen a thing.  Another hunter we talked with out there said it has been bare this year.


----------



## robert carter

I went to Richmond Hill about 8 years ago. Will never go back. Much better pig hunting around than there. Locals may know honey holes but You would have to spend a lot of time on foot from what I saw. Looked like a 7000 acre dump with a gun range compared to the wma`s I hunt.RC


----------

